# ThatBlazerGuy's Mock Draft 5/28/04(Post Lotto) Rounds 1 & 2



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

-TRADES-
a) LAC trades #2 and Keyon Dooling to Atlanta. In return Atlanta sends #6 to LAC. Atlanta also sends Jason Terry to Utah, who sends #16 and #21 to LAC. 



1. Orlando Magic- Emeka Okafor
WHY? Orlando wants help right away. Emeka can come in and start at PF or C. He is already a nice defender, and his offense has improved over the past 3 years. Has to learn to shoot a J if he ever wants to be more than a 10 and 10 player. 


2. Atlanta Hawks(From LAC)- Dwight Howard
WHY? LAC will take Howard no matter what. He is the best player available. They don’t need another post man with Ely/Wilcox/Kaman/Brand. As for Atlanta, they get their man. Dwight is already a nice offensive player, and has all the gifts to be great. He needs to work on defense, but again his physical gifts really help him. 


3. Chicago Bulls- Loul Deng
WHY? Since the two guys that no one can pass on are gone, the Bulls take the guy they believe can help fill their biggest hole. Deng is a nice player. He does a bit of everything. His lanky frame would really add some size to a shorter frontline of Kirk and Crawford. He has to get a better J, but his speed for his size makes up for that. Just not bad at anything, but not great at anything either. 


4. Charlotte Bobcats- Andris Biedrinis
WHY? The Cats’ should build on a big. Andris has a amazing body for a 18 year old. His vert is a inch better than Carmelo’s. He has amazing post moves for such a young guy, and his J is improving. Needs to add strength pounds wise, but not as much muscle wise. Really likes to play in the post, and his post moves/quickness remind me of Garnett down low, thou his J and versatility are not nearly as good. 


5. Washington Wizards- Martynas Andriuskevicius
WHY? The Wiz will look at Shaun, but their guard positions are simply too crowded right now. Then they will look down low and realize all good teams need an above average center, and Haywood is average. Marty has immense potential. He has amazing size and is long as hell. His game is improving by leaps and bounds. Needs to polish his game, but has the work ethic to do so. 


6. Los Angeles Clippers(From Atlanta)- Ben Gordon
WHY? LAC gets the guy they were considering taking at 2. Ben is ready. He sure is. He can come in and run a team right now. His J is NBA ready. His speed is NBA ready. His defense is NBA ready. He simply needs to adjust his court vision a bit and he will be a real good PG. Look for numbers slightly above Jay Williams’s rookie year. About 13 points and 4 assists. 


7. Phoenix Suns- Shaun Livingston
WHY? The suns could use a guy like Shaun to develop. I think a great plan for them would be to draft him, let him play in the NCAA for a year, and sign him after the 04/05 season. This would allow the Suns to maintain cap room this summer, and would give them a more NBA ready player in 05/06. This likely wont happen thou. Well, Shaun has amazing court vision and delivers crisp passer. Other than that he has many holes in his game, but is not unwilling to improve. Can become a truly unique player one day. 


8. Toronto Raptors- Devin Harris
WHY? The raptors need a PG. Josh Smith would be a tempting pick, but Harris is the guy they need. He will step in and immediately split time with Alvin Williams. Devin is not a guy who will be a all-star, but he could put up 12 solid seasons as a starter most of the time. He has a good midrange jumper, but no NBA range on his 3. Nice slasher, who will get more assists in the NBA than in college. 


9. Philidelphia 76ers- Josh Smith
WHY? The 6’ers get a real steal. Josh is a top 3 player potential and talent wise, but the teams ahead of phili have different team needs. Smith has a underrated J, is a great slasher, and a awesome leaper. Too streaky. Seems a bit like T-Mac, a guy who will take time to develop, but later on will become great. Has to learn to handle the ball. Can fill in for Glen when his contract expires next year. 


10. Cleveland Cavaliers- Andre Igoudala
WHY? Andre is a real team player. He is the type of guy LeBron needs. He is a extremely talented complimentary player, much like Pippen. Would be a great, great, great sidekick to LeBron. Awesome at the little things, nice passer and has great hops. Needs to refine his J, but that will come around. Has nice potential, but at the same time he can come in and play over 24 minutes a game next year. In other words, a great mix of potential and readiness. 


11. Golden State Warriors- Rafael Araujo
WHY? Golden State needs help in the middle. Araujo is their man. He can come in and start. I could see him putting up numbers a bit better than Kaman(Minus the blocks). He has very little potential, but his game is already refined. GS wont have to wait to get a guy that come in and play. Rafael has no lateral quickness, but he has the bulk to be a good player. Has a nice J, and is a decent rebounder.


12. Seattle Supersonics- Josh Childress
WHY? Ok, the Sonics need big men. But, I think they will trade Ray Allen or Rashard Lewis for a PF or C. Josh is the kind of swingman they need. Seattle doesn’t want to wait a few years before they can get PT out of their draft pick. Childress is NBA ready. He needs too add pounds, but his length makes up for his skinniness. With the athletic, slashing and good defending Childress alongside Allen, they will have a good mix of talent. Maybe they can trade Rashard Lewis for Jamison, and start Josh at SF. 


13. Portland Trailblazers- Peter John Ramos
WHY? After evaluating Pavel, I decided that although he has immense potential, Peter has more potential AND is more NBA ready. He is averaging around 21 points, 10 rebounds and 4 assists in Puerto Rico. Very very tall, standing 7’4. Also quite athletic. Reminds me of a very poor mans Ralph Sampson. Needs to work on playing with passion. After viewing a game of his, I was very impressed. He has a nice outside jump shot, and some decent post moves. 


14. Utah Jazz- Tiago Splitter
WHY? Tiago is considered a clone of Gasol, and that is very appealing to a team that needs an inside presence. Tiago will fit in well with AK and the newly acquired Terry. Splitter is a long term project, but his potential is there. He has had the experience of playing in the Euroleague, unlike most young Europeans. His game is definitely that of a PF, not a SF. Works well down low. 




15. Boston Celtics- Al Jefferson
WHY? Boston needs a bruiser. Al is a big animal on the blocks. He can post ANYONE. He is great at getting position, but has to learn a few go to post moves before he begins to dominate anyone. You cant compare him to Brand, because Al has no jump shot whatsoever. Has startling athleticism. Very good rebounder and shotblocker. Not a very good overall defender though


16. Los Angeles Clippers(From Utah)- Kirk Snyder
WHY? The Clippers trade down because they need depth. Kirk can play SG and SF, and is a very athletic player. He has a nice J, and honestly reminds me of Magette. He could come off the bench and be the primary backup for the 2 and 3 guard position, getting around 30 minutes a game. Has the tool to be a real good player. Definitely a eventual starter, but his first few years he can be used by LAC as a supersub. 

17. Atlanta Hawks- Jameer Nelson
WHY? Atlanta gets a real steal. Nelson falls because there are 3 PG’s that are rated FAR ahead of him. He can come in and start for Atlanta with Terry gone. He reminds me of Damon in his early Toronto years, which is a great compliment to Jameer. He has a nice J, and is a great defender for his size. Must work on looking for the open man. Has great leadership qualities that will improve Atlanta immensely. 

18. New Orleans Hornets- Luke Jackson
WHY? Luke should be a top 10 pick. He has all the skills to be an awesome complimentary player in this league. He has a great B-Ball IQ. Needs to really work on defense. Luke would be in a great position in Nawlins’. The starting SG job would immediately be his to loose. He has the potential to share time with Baron Davis at PG. Could easily start, get 30 minutes a game, and average aboud 12 or so points a game. 

19. Miami Heat- David Harrison
WHY? Miami needs to get a big man. Brian Grant is an aging PF. David is a clone of Kandi Man. He has the skill to average 10 and 10 in the NBA during his prime. Not a great offensive player, but gets his share of dunks and baby hook’s. Nice shotblocker, and is NBA ready on defense. Great size. Consitered somewhat of a head case, and has a bad work ethic. I would bet that would change immensely on Gundy/Riley’s team. 

20. Denver Nuggets- Sergei Monya
WHY? Denver needs a guy to run with Melo. Monya is considered a European version of James Posey. He is a nice defender, with startling athleticism. His J is inconsistent, but I feel it will develop. Has Euroleague experience, and can likely come off the bench for a significant amount of time this year. Wont ever get over 14 or 15 a game, but may develop into a great defender. Very long arms. 

21. Los Angeles Clippers(From Utah)- Pavel Podklozine
WHY? The fall stop's here. Pavel is a great talent. But, he is the most unproven player in the draft. I think he will develop into a rich man's Big Jake type player, back in his Phoenix years. Pavel could backup both Brand and Kaman. No, the Clips dont need another C, but they take the best player avaliable. 

22. New Jersey Nets- JR Smith
WHY? NJ needs a heir to Kittles, who is on his last leg. JR seems like the next Kittles, but lack’s Kerry’s lanky body. Smith has a amazing J, and can become a great offensive player once he learns to handle the ball better. Will fit with NJ, cuz he runs well. Will take a year or two until he gets the chance to get minutes. He has a bad attitude, and appears lazy at times. Also, he is kinda selfish. That all wont matter, as Kidd will make him look great. 

23. Portland Trailblazers- Sebastion Telfair
WHY? Portland gets a guy they were considering taking at 13. Telfair falls because, few teams need a PG this year. Bassy has amazing speed, and incredible court vision. His passing is awesome. He has a very bad J, and needs to work on a consistent jumper, or he will turn into a young version of Brevin Knight. Has the will to become a great player, and works very hard. Size is a downside that hurts his stock. 

24. Boston Celtics- Dorell Wright
WHY? Dorell is lotto talent, but with so many high school kids in this years draft, he will fall. I believe he is a much better player all around than JR Smith. He has a great mid ranged jump shot, and good slashing ability. His biggest knock is his skinniness and his lack of a NBA 3 point shot. On Boston, he would be stuck behind Pierce, Welsch and Ricky, but I believe at least 1 of those guys will be gone by next season. Seems like a real sleeper. 

25. Boston Celtics- Peja Samardziski
WHY? Boston gets another steal here. Peja is a gem. He is an 18 year old center, with a NBA body. Is about 7’1, 265lbs. Has a great mid ranged shot, and would primarily play PF on the Celtics. Has to work on lateral movement. Could start next year, as the Celtics have no true PF or C. Has great work ethic. Is apparently in the gym 6 hours a day.

26. Sacramento Kings- - Robert Swift
WHY? Divac is getting old, and has maby 2 years left in him. Brad Miller is also a bit old. Swift would be a great boost in athletism for the Kings center rotation. He has great hops and timing for a 18 year old. Would get some time at C and PF. Has no outside shot, which is critical to have in the Sacramento offense. Needs to bulk up. Kinda reminds me of Keon Clark, in that he is skinny, a good defender and a nice shotblocker. 

27. Los Angeles Lakers- Kris Humphries
WHY? Malone sure as hell isn’t the long term fix at PF for the Lakers. Kris is a strong NBA bodied player. He has a decent J, and nice boarding skills. He is build a lot like Corliss Williamson. He is tough cookie. Needs to get range on his J, so he can make the eventual movement to SF. Not a ball handler, defender or shot blocker. A real good scorer though. 

28. San Antonio Spurs- Damir Omerhodzic
WHY? San Antonio needs to get another wingman. Bowen is getting old, and both Turk and Manu are free agents. Damir is a long project, but San Antonio does not need immediate help. He is a great shooter for a 6’11 guy, and is rumored to have consistently made 3 pointers from 10 feet beyond the NBA 3 point line. Very athletic for a tall, white guy. Not a post player at all, but that part of his game will come around in time. 

29. Minnesota Timberwolves- Forfeit

30. Indiana Pacers- Marcelo Huertas
WHY? Huertas is the best PG available in the draft at this pick. He is compared to Steve Nash. He has a great shot, even out too an NBA 3 pointer. Very good passer, and he is a great up tempo PG. Has to improve his lateral movement and defense. Just really bad at D. Play’s like a mix of Alston, Nash and Ridnour. Can back up Tinsley immediately. 







31. Orlando Magic- Chris Duhon
WHY? Orlando needs a PG that can come in and play right away. Chris is that man. He is NBA ready. He makes good decisions, and is always looking to pass. I would look for about 6 points and 6 assists from him, if he gets adequate playing time. Nice defender too. 

32. Chicago Bulls- Anderson Vareajo
WHY? The Bulls might look at taking a backup PG, but Anderson is the scoring PF/C they need. He can take Fizer’s role off the bench. He plays with a lot of energy, and has nice size. Could be a real steal, as he was once considered a top 10 pick. 

33. Washington Wizards- Roko Leni Ukic
WHY? The Wiz took a C earlier in the draft. Now they will try and fill their other void. Roko is a tall PG, who may mesh well with Arenas. If Ukic can manage to handle the ball most of the time, and guard SG’s on defense, Arenas will flourish playing SG most of the time. Roko has the quickness to guard smaller players, and uses his long arms well. Needs to work on offense, but the Wiz have plenty of scoring threats. 

34. Charlotte Bobcats- Ryan Gomes
WHY? Charlotte will go with a guy that is proven. Ryan has shown that he is a good scorer, and can score against almost anyone. Too small to ever be a difference maker, but will be a good role player with inflated stat’s his first few years in Charlotte. Reminds me of Donyell Marshall. Needs to work on his J. Will be given a lot of minutes right away. 

35. Atlanta Hawks- Luka Bogdanovic
WHY? Luka is a very good shooter. He can take Stephen Jackson’s place in the lineup. He is very raw, but has tons of potential. Was the best player in the European v. High School Seniors Game(Cant remember its name right now). Has to get quicker, but his shot makes up for that a bit. Has played a lot in the lower euro leagues, and can probably handle 15-20 minutes a game in his rookie year. 

36. Seattle Supersonics- Ha Seung-Jin
WHY? The Sonics took a SF in the 1st round. Now they go big. Ha is a real project, but he has a lot of potential. He will be given a real chance to be part of the rotation in Seattle. He is a real post player. He has an average 12 foot shot, and is a nice rebounder. If he learns to time his blocks, and rebound better using footwork, he can become a real good defender. Look for him develop much like Diop. Which is a real steal considering he is the 36th pick. 

37. Orland Magic- Viktor Khryapa
WHY? Orlando needs some more defense. Okafor really helps down low, but they need s guy who can defend the other teams wingmen. Not ever gonna get over 10 or 12 points, but can be a real good team player. Very unselfish, and wont ***** about getting only 5 shots a game while T-Mac gets 30. Can be a backup to DeShaun and T-Mac. 

38. Atlanta- Chris Garnett
WHY? Atlanta took Howard earlier in the draft. Now they need a C. Garnett can become a decent C, if coached right and given the right chances. Very, very big. Has a decent 10-12 foot jump shot. Not a good rebounder for his size. A real underachiever, considering he played in a weak league. Could compete with Collier and Joel Pryzbella for PT. 

39. Chicago Bulls- Sasha Vuljanic
WHY? The fall stops here. Sasha really was 1st round talent, but their were just too many PG’s in this draft. He also doesn’t have a defined position. His J is pretty good. Also, he has decent court sense, but needs to pass more often and stop the TO’s. Could backup Kirk and Crawford. Still only 20, so he has potential to improve and define himself as a PG or SG. 

40. Toronto Raptors- Jaime Lloreda
WHY? Toronto needs to beef up. Jamie is a beast. He play’s with a lot of hustle. Reminds me of Jerome Williams and Reggie Evans, but has a J out to about 15 feet. Needs to work on handling the ball. Has very little potential to be a starter, but can develop into a solid rebounder/post scorer off the bench. 

41. Boston Celtics- Delonte West
WHY? The Celtics take the best player available. They already drafted 2 big men and a SF. Delonte can play both guard positions. He play’s great D, and can shoot well. Very underrated. I think he may end up a lot like Lindsey Hunter, who was also a great defender, with a nice stroke and average passing skills. Delonte would have to outplay Atkins to break the rotation. 

42. Seattle Supersonics- Lawrence Roberts
WHY? Seattle really couldn’t have too many big men. Roberts is quite small for a PF, but his J is nice. Not a post player, but can get down low at times. If given time, he could be a lot like Mo Taylor, but more athletic. Nice at blocking shots, but needs to work on D. Has a lot of heart. Could backup Collison and Rad Man next year.

43. Atlanta Hawks- Trevor Ariza
WHY? Trevor is a lot like Diaw. He is a very capable defender. He also is a nice athletic player. Needs to work A LOT on his J. Just horrible from outside 15 feet. A very raw player, but is still as young as some HS players(A few days younger than Telfair). Could get a bit of PT on this weak Atlanta team. Trevor has the skill to be a great defender. Maybe he will end up like Bowen, with more athleticism and less of a J. 

44. Portland Trailblazers- Kevin Martin
WHY? Portland already took a PG and a C. Their next need is a SG. Kevin is a Rip Hamilton clone. A great midranged shooter, with a lanky body. He needs to add NBA 3 point range, and hit the weights. Averaged like 25ppg last year for West Carolina. A real great scorer. Needs to work on his D, but has long arms that will help his development. Needs to also work on passing, but can creat his shot off the dribble pretty well. 

45. New York Knicks- Christian Drejer
WHY? NY has a stacked roster. They already have a number of good players under contract. By taking Drejer, they get 1st round talent. The price they pay is a 1-2 year wait. It will be a worthy wait. Drejer may turn out to be the next Kukoc. He is a very versatile player, and has a nice B-Ball IQ. May turn out to be a great steal. Has to work on speed and consistency. 

46. New Orleans Hornets- Tony Allen
WHY? NO needs another SG. Even after taking Luke Jackson, they are weak at SG. Tony can play backup PG, and SG. He is a very nice player, and is a great scorer. He is a team guy. Good defender, and play’s with passion. Very NBA ready, but wont ever be a great player or even a starter. I would say his peak would be 10-12 points and 2-3 assists. Works real hard. 

47. Milwaukee Bucks- Arthur Johnson
WHY? The drop stops here. Arthur was considered a bubble player, but his size will hurt him. A real big blob. Will be a nice rebounder, and a nice dirty post player. Very large. Very. Has no J. Relies completely on pushing people around down low and scoring off put back’s. I don’t think this will be that easy for him in the NBA. Works real hard, and is certainly better than some Buck’s post players like Santiago. 

48. Miami Heat- Herve Lamizana
WHY? Miami needs an athletic big man off the bench. Herve is a SF or a PF, but he could play C for small stretches. Great size, and has all the physical tools to be great. He has been a career underachiever. Very unselfish, and come to think of it he reminds me of a poor man’s Rasheed Wallace, but he wont be half the player Sheed was. Moiso also comes to mind, but Herve has a much better J. Could inject the Heat with some quick blocks and good athletic play. 

49. Sacramento Kings- Romaine Sato
WHY? The King’s really missed Turk and Jimmy this year. Sato would give them a nice, NBA ready player. He is a very inconsistent guy on offense, but is a decent defender. Very athletic. A true leader who play’s hard but still doesn’t seem to live up to his potential. Very fast, and can shoot a NCAA 3 pretty well if he isn’t hurried. Would be able to get a few minutes on the Kings squad. 

50. Memphis Grizzlies- Jaber Rouzbahani
WHY? Memphis needs a big man. Wright and Swift are decent, but if Jaber turned out halfway decent, he could be a steal. 7’5 and only 18. He has amazing height and length, and that stuff cant be taught. Held Yao to 15 points last year. Seems like a decent defender already, but has a very unrefined offensive game. Jerry West was interested in Pavel, and if he cant get him, I think he will gamble on another big kid. 

51. Dallas Mavericks- Nigel Dixon
WHY? Dixon is definitely not the best player available. But, Dallas really needs someone big. Nigel is a beast. He is almost 7 feet tall, and weight about 320lbs. That’s Shaq like. He has to work on conditioning, and speed. If he can cut down fouling and stay in pace with an NBA game for 10-15 minutes a game, he could become a decent backup center. No jumper at all. 

52. New Jersey Nets- Blake Stepp
WHY? NJ needs a backup that can come in and play right away. That is Blake. He has a nice J, and could become a decent backup someday. He has nice passing skills, and would be a much better prospect if he could run. Very slow and un-athletic. Could lock down the NJ backup position. Reminds me of Steve Kerr, but not as good of a shooter and a better passer. 

53. San Antonio Spurs- Tim Pickett
WHY? Tim is a true combo guard. He could give the Spurs yet another 3 point shooter off the bench. He has no real potential, but his jumper gets him drafted. A real nice defender, but will get pushed around by larger SG’s. Needs to work on his court vision and become a better team player. He is also decent at driving to the hole. 

54. Miami Heat- Rickey Paulding
WHY? Rickey is a real enigma. He showed so much potential. He has great hops. His jumper is nice. He has everything needed in the NBA, except the basketball IQ. He may develop better in Miami under stricter coachers. The Heat could use more scoring off the bench, and Paulding can play SG and SF. May be a real steal. 

55. Detroit Pistons- Antonio Burks
WHY? Detroit has a very deep, crowded roster. Their only real opening is at backup PG, where Mike James and Hunter are both free agents. Burks is a real nice player. He showed that he is a great scorer last year, but still managed to average over 5 assists a game. Could backup Billups next year. Size is a minus. 

56. Houston Rockets- Marcus Vinicius Vieira de Souza
WHY? Houston needs a SF of the future. Boki is a SG, and Marcus could be a real steal. He is 6’9, and is a nice shooter. He has a lot of potential, and is a real overlooked player. He has to work on strength, but he seems pretty good. A real raw player, and a real project. Long, lanky and athletic. 

57. Los Angeles Lakers- Darius Rice
WHY? George and Fox are both below average. Rice is a real talent. He is a 21 year old senior, and has great potential. His jump shot is very good, but he shoots too many 3’s. Has a nice midrange game and is decent at slashing, but he almost always pulls up for the 3. Very lanky. Could become a great defender, but right now he is a horrible defender cuz he just doesn’t try. He is the type of role player that can flourish on the Lakers. 

58. San Antonio Spurs- Donta Smith
WHY? Donta is a unknown. He is considered the top JuCo player, but has been rumored to be all hype. He is supposed to go to Louisville, but declared instead. Has a decent J, and is very athletic. A real long term project, but SA can afford to have a young guy on their team. Doesn’t fill a void, but SAS doesn’t have a real bad void and Donta is by far the best player available. 

59. Minnesota Timberwolves- Cleiton Luiz Sebastiao
WHY? The Wolves could use a center. Cleiton is a gamble, but who cares. I mean, it’s the 59th pick. He may pann out and become a decent C. I mean, he is 7 feet tall and completely ripped. I mean, he is a monster physically. At 25, he is onsitered to have very little potential, but again, it’s the 59th pick. Needs to learn about the game more. 

60. Indiana Pacers- Matt Freije
WHY? All the decent big men are gone. Matt is a nice shooter, but is he a clone of Crosure with even less hops? Maybe. He sure can shoot for a tall guy though. He is taken not because the pacers need a SF/PF, but because he is the best player available. He might be able to earn a spot on this crowded team if he works on his speed and becomes a better defender.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

very, very well done. Your trades are realistic, and I love the reasons you provided for every pick. Must of taken a lot of work, and it is defintly appreciated.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> very, very well done. Your trades are realistic, and I love the reasons you provided for every pick. Must of taken a lot of work, and it is defintly appreciated.


Ditto great work I really appreciate it too. Devin Harris is nice for the raptors but I would rather Josh Smith over him if we do not get Andris Biedrinis or Ben Gordon


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice mock, I just don't think the Magic will draft a point guard. I think if Ha-Seung Jin is available with the first pick in the second round they have to take him. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boston takes Samardziski AND Ramos in addition to having Kendrick Perkins already? That makes 3 project centers who aren't ready to contribute yet. That seems way too much for me, maybe they take one of those guys, but I doubt they take both of them.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Great mock. One of the best i've seen so far.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't like this draft for the Lakers. Humphries is going to be nothing in the league. He's too short, he can't shoot with enough range, and he is a bad defender. Of the guys taken in your draft after the Lakers 1st pick, I would take Duhon, Gomes, Allen, and more over Humphries. 

Rice is an okay pick for the 2nd round.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't see that LAC trade happening, Bobcats will be going for a guard, and Telfair/Nelson won't go that low and Snyder not that high...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't see Boston drafting two international, young centers. I really like Peja at 25, but we still have Kendrick Perkins. I'd rather see Al Jefferson at 15 than Ramos. Dorell Wright will be something very good. 

J.R. Smith won't go ahead of Wright. No way. Smith didn't excite at his Atlanta workout. He will go in the late first round. Wright is probably gone by 24.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> Devin Harris is nice for the raptors but I would rather Josh Smith over him if we do not get Andris Biedrinis or Ben Gordon


I just felt the Raptors needed a PG really really bad. With Rose and Vince, Josh would be stuck on the bench for a few years. Devin is only 21, and consitered the best PG prospect by alot of scouts. 





> Nice mock, I just don't think the Magic will draft a point guard.


Dude, why wouldnt the Magic get a PG? Do they want to start Lue next year? Ha is a project. Meanwhile, Duhon can come in and run the team right away. He will help them before Ha will, and that is what T-Mac wants. 





> I don't like this draft for the Lakers. Humphries is going to be nothing in the league.


Humphries really doesnt lack shooring range. He can hit the NCAA 3 with decent consistency. He is still only 19 dude. If he gained some speed he could become a SF. Also, have you seen how strong this kid is. It is unbelievable for a 19 year old. 





> Don't see that LAC trade happening, Bobcats will be going for a guard, and Telfair/Nelson won't go that low and Snyder not that high...


The LAC trade probably wont happen, it is simply what I think should happen. The Bobcats have said they dont want to take a high schooler. Andris is far from that. He averaged over 20 and 10 last year. Their are no guards avaliable at #4 that are nearly as good as him. As for Telfair/Nelson, why wouldnt they fall. Both are short, and few teams seem to need PG's. Snyder is having amazing workouts, and his stock is on fire. On some sites he is projected top 10, which I believe is way to high. 





> I don't see Boston drafting two international, young centers. I really like Peja at 25, but we still have Kendrick Perkins. I'd rather see Al Jefferson at 15 than Ramos


I may have gone overboard with Boston grabing two centers, but you can never have too many bigs. Peter Ramos isnt necessarily foreign. He plays in Puerto Rico, and used to play HS ball in the US. I think Boston will take the best player avaliable, regardless of age. 





> J.R. Smith won't go ahead of West. No way. Smith didn't excite at his Atlanta workout. He will go in the late first round. West is probably gone by 24.


JR Smith still has the potential and age factor going in his favor. His stock has fallen, but he is still consitered a much better prospect than West. West worked out for the Blazers, and measured 6'1 without shoes. That will really hurt him. He is a tweener right now, but I think he will develop into a nice backup PG, but no team will gamble with him in the 1st round IMO.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

I want the Clips to take telfair at 21, but you're right there not going to select another point in the first(knowing them its not impossible). I love snyder at 16. You're right they need depth, and he could provide D immediately off the bench for 2/3 spots. 

Great Mock Draft.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> 
> JR Smith still has the potential and age factor going in his favor. His stock has fallen, but he is still consitered a much better prospect than *West. West* worked out for the Blazers, and measured 6'1 without shoes. That will really hurt him. He is a tweener right now, but I think he will develop into a nice backup PG, but no team will gamble with him in the 1st round IMO.


I accidentally put _West_ instead of Wright in Dorell Wright. I agree JR Smith will be a much better prospect than _Delonte West_. I think I was thinking of West because I'm making a PG rating for this years draft. I do think Dorell Wright will be better than JR Smith, though.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> Nice mock, I just don't think the Magic will draft a point guard.


Agreed, they have Gaines, and who knows if Duhon would run a team right away, Gaines couldn't when he came in.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The only problem I have with your mock....which is really good by the way... Is that you said Portland doesn't need a player that can play right away. Being a blazer fan I thought you would know better than that. With luxury suites coming up, and corporate advertising down I think Portland needs to win now more than later. I think they need someone to come in and contribute right away. Which is why I still think they will draft Luke Jackson with 13. A little early, but a good pick none the less.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Humphries really doesnt lack shooring range. He can hit the NCAA 3 with decent consistency. He is still only 19 dude. If he gained some speed he could become a SF. Also, have you seen how strong this kid is. It is unbelievable for a 19 year old.


He's a tweener. He's too small to play the 4. He can't play the 3 spot. He doesn't have the range, ball-handling, quickness, and he would get killed on defense.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a tweener. He's too small to play the 4. He can't play the 3 spot. He doesn't have the range, ball-handling, quickness, and he would get killed on defense.



I agree. But, I think he will turn out to be a good 6th or 7th man for an NBA team.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> The only problem I have with your mock....which is really good by the way... Is that you said Portland doesn't need a player that can play right away. Being a blazer fan I thought you would know better than that. With luxury suites coming up, and corporate advertising down I think Portland needs to win now more than later. I think they need someone to come in and contribute right away. Which is why I still think they will draft Luke Jackson with 13. A little early, but a good pick none the less.


I tend to disagree on this with many Blazer fans. I still believe we should rebuild this team and aim to make the playoff's in 2-3 years, instead of taking a quick fix that might get us into the playoffs as an 8 seed for a few years only to become a mediocre team again. 

For me its all or nothing. We either rebuild and aim to be good in a few years, or we go all out and do anything and everything to become an elite team, which includes taking on bad contracts and older players, as long as they further our goal of a championship. 

Rebuilding is a better choice right now. 





> Agreed, they have Gaines


Gaines couldnt beat out Lue or Rod Strickland next year. What makes it look like he is suddenly ready for big minutes. 

Duhon is a low risk guy. He can come in right away and play PG. Note that Orlando is already developing Zaza and Hunter down low. A project like Ha will be less ready to play next year than both Zaza and Hunter. 




> I accidentally put West instead of Wright in Dorell Wright. I agree JR Smith will be a much better prospect than Delonte West. I think I was thinking of West because I'm making a PG rating for this years draft. I do think Dorell Wright will be better than JR Smith, though.


Well, I definatley agree with you on this. Dorell will become a much better player than JR Smith. The thing is, JR's great jumper will get him picked first.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Better than most mocks because it doesn't have Phoenix reaching for some major european center project.

Phoenix board looks like this as of right now according to "sources".

1. Josh Smith
2. Andre Iguodala
Ben Gordon, Shaun Livingston, Devin Harris, Jameer Nelson


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I made a few changer after hearing peoples input...

I moved Peter John Ramos up to 13, where the Blazers pick. I also moved Al Jefferson up to 15 for the Celtics. The big suprise is my man Pavel is dropping to 21, a steal for the Clippers.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Dude, why wouldnt the Magic get a PG? Do they want to start Lue next year? Ha is a project. Meanwhile, Duhon can come in and run the team right away. He will help them before Ha will, and that is what T-Mac wants.


I rather start Lue than Duhon. Lue is definitely better than Duhon right now. Duhon also has a much lower ceiling than a guy like Ha. The PG position will be addressed through a trade of one of the extra power forwards the Magic have, or through free agency.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, rape the Jazz will you. Jason Terry may be worth those 2 picks but the Jazz have to big holes to fill at PF and C to get only Splitter out of this draft. They need 2 big guys out of the 3 picks this year. Terry is redundant.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> -TRADES-
> a) LAC trades #2 and Keyon Dooling to Atlanta. In return Atlanta sends #6 to LAC.
> .



No way...there is a big difference between pick 2 and 6...Keyon is not enough...Anyway I see also a trade between these two teams involving the picks..


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Two things

1)I was under the impression Jason Terry could not be traded to Utah since he signed an offer sheet with them. I have no idea when that stip is up but I don't think it is before June 24.

2)If the Bulls came away with Deng, Varejao, and Vujacic and could find someway to deal Davis or JYD I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> 7. Phoenix Suns- Shaun Livingston
> WHY? The suns could use a guy like Shaun to develop. I think a great plan for them would be to draft him, let him play in the NCAA for a year, and sign him after the 04/05 season.


Nice effort with the post, but WTF? :laugh:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> The suns could use a guy like Shaun to develop. I think a great plan for them would be to draft him, let him play in the NCAA for a year, and sign him after the 04/05 season.


Bird did this I believe. Their is a loophole in the NCAA that lets a player get drafted, then keep playing in the NCAA. It wont happen, but thats what I think should happen. 





> I was under the impression Jason Terry could not be traded to Utah since he signed an offer sheet with them. I have no idea when that stip is up but I don't think it is before June 24.


Damit, your right. Ill have 2 fix this when I do my next mock. 





> No way...there is a big difference between pick 2 and 6...Keyon is not enough...Anyway I see also a trade between these two teams involving the picks..


If you read it carefully, u would see that I had LAC getting the 14th and 21st picks too. But my trade cant work so I will redo it when I make my next mock draft.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> 
> Gaines couldnt beat out Lue or Rod Strickland next year. What makes it look like he is suddenly ready for big minutes.
> 
> Duhon is a low risk guy. He can come in right away and play PG. Note that Orlando is already developing Zaza and Hunter down low. A project like Ha will be less ready to play next year than both Zaza and Hunter.


This is kinda like the situation in Detroit. Darko would not beat out Okur or Sheed for minutes now, so would you draft another PF this year? The Magic do not give up on players, (well most of them) they usually wait a few years for them to pan out(ie: Hunter)


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

good mock...but once a player is drafted he is not allowed to play ncaa basketball


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> good mock...but once a player is drafted he is not allowed to play ncaa basketball


\

Actually they can.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=93602&forumid=117


----------



## mxr2000 (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Boston takes Samardziski AND Ramos in addition to having Kendrick Perkins already? That makes 3 project centers who aren't ready to contribute yet. That seems way too much for me, maybe they take one of those guys, but I doubt they take both of them.


 you are wrong about Ramos


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mxr2000</b>!
> 
> You are wrong about Ramos


Reasons? Realistically, Ramos won't contribute next year. He is still young. It is very hard for young centers to contribute in their rookie year because the adjustment from their previous team to the pros.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Celtics would never pass on telfair


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Why is that?

They drafted Banks last year, and have no post player. 

Is it the Celtics that would not pass on Telfair, or would you not pass on Telfair. 


If they get him at 15, they would be wasting a pick IMO, cuz Banks will get most of the PT, and Bassy will be stuck on the end of the bench. 

The Celtics need post players more than anything.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>silverpaw1786</b>!
> 
> Celtics would never pass on telfair


Telfair's stock has fallen. A lot. If he was there at 25, maybe, but it doesn't look like the Celtics would draft Telfair.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I agree. The celtics REALY need a post player. All the guys they have at the PF anc C positions are outside oriented(Walter, Raef, Mihm). Perkins is not an outside player, but he is not good enough to sway the celtics from drafting more big men.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> I agree. The celtics REALY need a post player. All the guys they have at the PF anc C positions are outside oriented(Walter, Raef, Mihm). Perkins is not an outside player, but he is not good enough to sway the celtics from drafting more big men.


I know what you are trying to say, but let me clarify Mihm is not an outside oriented PF/C. He's just soft. Also, Walter is not a PF, he is a SF. Perkins is good, but the Celtics also need to have a tandem and a good replacment that is the reason for bigmen.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ya, ur right about Mihm. He isnt outside oriented, or a bull down low. He usally goes for "soft" post moves, like hooks and tunraounds. I actually like him, and think he is a top 10 backup center. 

As for Walther, i know he is a natural SF, but he seemed to play alot of PF and even C last year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> 
> As for Walter, i know he is a natural SF, but he seemed to play alot of PF and even C last year.


The reason for that is our two previous fired/resigned coaches.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> -TRADES-
> a) LAC trades #2 and Keyon Dooling to Atlanta. In return Atlanta sends #6 to LAC.


I don't understand. Doesn't this break some law of draft physics?

I know the Clippers have been known to do some crazy stuff on draft night, but if you're going to trade down, conventional wisdom is that you should get something back for it. Here, the Clippers are giving up Keyon Dooling for the opportunity to trade down.

They trade a player so that they can have a lower pick? If they like Ben Gordon so much, they should just take him at 2.

Keyon Dooling isn't a star, but I'm not sure he has *negative* trade value.

#2>#6
Keyon Dooling> -4 draft slots

Snuffleupagus> -4 draft slots


----------

